# How to screw a track/plate into a ceiling with plaster?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

armansrsa said:


> I was trying to screw my plate/track into the ceiling today so I could put in my studs and plasterboard and finish off my home studio but the ceiling has a layer of plaster. I notice that when I knock on it lightly, some areas are hollow and others seem more solid. I think every 70cm or so there is a solid part but even this part wasn't taking my dowl or my screw. It would just pop out. I think it also has a layer of plaster. How can I get past this? Use a longer dowl? bigger screws?
> 
> thanks in advance!


How old is this property?
You are installing a partition wall, is that correct?
A tiny little bit more information from you would be helpful.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Loosing something in the translation.
Guessing you mean your trying to build a wall in a room with a plaster ceiling.
No clue why you would be using dowels for this job, not sure what a plate/track is.
You can not just attach the top plate to a plaster ceiling and expect it to work.
Plaster needs to be cut out where the top plate is going, and also going to need access above it to add blocking to attach the top plate to.
I would not do it but you may get away with just adding the blocking so you would have something to attach the top plate to.
Plaster has 0 holding power.


----------



## armansrsa (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Bud.

Yes, a partition wall but basically a fourth wall to finish off my home recording studio. A drywall person did the other three walls but I am doing this one and trying to learn at the same time. I am using steel framing. Please see diagram. red line is where I want the 4th wall. it can't go up against the windows so will separate it from the windows and the wall will seal the windows off.


----------



## armansrsa (Nov 16, 2014)

oh and by the way.. not sure how old the property is but it is an office building. hope that helps


----------



## armansrsa (Nov 16, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Loosing something in the translation.
> Guessing you mean your trying to build a wall in a room with a plaster ceiling.


Please see my other post with a diagram. I am building a drywall.



> No clue why you would be using dowels for this job, not sure what a plate/track is.


Um, I thought this was the drywall forum. Maybe it has a different name in your country? Please see this image:

http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/084/345/432/432345084_104.jpg

Also this is what I thought a dowel was

http://www.canstockphoto.com/skrew-and-dowel-1070647.html

and it is used to fasten tracks/plates to concrete floors and ceilings...have I got this wrong after watching 10 videos on drywalling ?




> You can not just attach the top plate to a plaster ceiling and expect it to work.


You just said you didn't know what a plate was. So now I am lost intranslation 




> Plaster needs to be cut out where the top plate is going, and also going to need access above it to add blocking to attach the top plate to.
> I would not do it but you may get away with just adding the blocking so you would have something to attach the top plate to.
> Plaster has 0 holding power.


This is what I thought. But that is why I mentioned that every 70cm there is a more solid part but even this part wasn't working...the dowel (or whatever you call it just popped out)

thanks again for all your help, really appreciate it


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In the US we would be using A Ram Set with the nails that have washers or Tap-Con screws to attach the track to the slab.
Here we call those items you posted an anchor and a lag bolt.
What material is it your trying to attach to in that ceiling, wood, steel, ECT.
I just can not think of a single reason to be using that style anchor for any of what your doing.
70CM is about 27.55" which will work but need to know what it is that's spaced that distance to suggest a fastener.


----------



## armansrsa (Nov 16, 2014)

joecaption said:


> What material is it your trying to attach to in that ceiling, wood, steel, ECT.
> I just can not think of a single reason to be using that style anchor for any of what your doing.


From all the tutorials I have watched, when putting up a drywall with steel frames you start with the plates/tracks. First bottom then top. Both are supposed to be screwed down with anchors and lag bolts. I was able to bolt down the track/plate on the floor because the floor is solid but then when I got to the ceiling, seems like there is a layer of plaster and only some areas seem hard behind...others seem hollow-like. I was told that you had to choose the parts that seemed harder but even those weren't taking my anchor. I drill the hole but then when I put in the anchor (the plastic part the screw goes into) it just falls out. Could it be that it is not long enought? I am using 25mm anchors with a 5 mm diametre.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

armansrsa said:


> From all the tutorials I have watched, when putting up a drywall with steel frames you start with the plates/tracks. First bottom then top. Both are supposed to be screwed down with anchors and lag bolts. I was able to bolt down the track/plate on the floor because the floor is solid but then when I got to the ceiling, seems like there is a layer of plaster and only some areas seem hard behind...others seem hollow-like. I was told that you had to choose the parts that seemed harder but even those weren't taking my anchor. I drill the hole but then when I put in the anchor (the plastic part the screw goes into) it just falls out. Could it be that it is not long enought? I am using 25mm anchors with a 5 mm diametre.[/QUOT
> 
> Not sure what 25 and 5 km,this is the us
> But can you get in the attic to put some blocking in? Plaster is so crumbling you won't get much to hold unless your just hanging a picture, you might can use toggle bolts that to depends on the size of the wall.


----------



## armansrsa (Nov 16, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> armansrsa said:
> 
> 
> > From all the tutorials I have watched, when putting up a drywall with steel frames you start with the plates/tracks. First bottom then top. Both are supposed to be screwed down with anchors and lag bolts. I was able to bolt down the track/plate on the floor because the floor is solid but then when I got to the ceiling, seems like there is a layer of plaster and only some areas seem hard behind...others seem hollow-like. I was told that you had to choose the parts that seemed harder but even those weren't taking my anchor. I drill the hole but then when I put in the anchor (the plastic part the screw goes into) it just falls out. Could it be that it is not long enought? I am using 25mm anchors with a 5 mm diametre.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We have members from all over the world---The majority are from the USA and Canada----It's us Yankees that have a hard time with the metric system.

When you drill a hole into the plaster---is it hollow above? If so--many types of hollow wall anchors are available that will grip your top steel plate---


----------



## armansrsa (Nov 16, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> We have members from all over the world---The majority are from the USA and Canada----It's us Yankees that have a hard time with the metric system.
> 
> When you drill a hole into the plaster---is it hollow above? If so--many types of hollow wall anchors are available that will grip your top steel plate---


it is hollow on most of the ceiling but about every 70cm (that would be around 28 inches) there is a harder part. I know because I can hear it. I went knocking every 2 inches or so on the ceiling today and marked the parts where it doesn't sound hollow. I think there is concrete behind those areas so maybe I should try get some longer dowels and screws so it can get behind that plaster and into the ceiling? Why are ceilings done like this? And why is there hollow parts and not hollow parts?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you have permission from the owner of the office building to close off a window.?
Not a good idea......


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Why wouldn't you simply assemble the metal stud framing on the floor in its entirety and then lay-up the entire wall frame at one time and use construction adhesive to join the top-plate/top-track to the ceiling? Thussly eliminating all of this BS!


----------

